# Wes, What have you been up to?



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey wes.. i havent seen any updates on your car.. and i know you had HUGE things happening.. if there has been a post i haven't seen yet.. please direct me.. Otherwise. Whats the big secret?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why are you asking wes whats up...i wanna know where the hell YOU have been hah


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I think this would be more appropriate for a PM, not a general thread. Wes will give out public info when he is ready.


>Timeslips Matter More than Dyno Sheets.


and brains matter more than mouths


----------

